# Pet boarding Scotland Glasgow area



## ubibubi (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi ,

Is there anyone here from Glasgow who use a pet sitting service rather than kennels when away on holiday and could recommend an honest company? 

Ive arranged two visits, one to Mearns Canine Lodge and the other to Bed and Biscuit pet retreat. Has anyone had any experience with either of these? The owner of both places sounded lovely so hopefully one of them will fit my dog's needs. 

My first choice was Maythorne cottage kennels, unfortunately they're fully booked! 

Thanks


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Fully booked is a good sign!


I have no experience of either of the others, but can recommend one in the Inverness area. Unless you are going north on holiday, it's a long commute!


----------



## ubibubi (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi,

of course it's a good sign but unlucky for Ubi! I thought i was being early as well but places get booked so fast! 

Inverness is a little bit far for me but thank you for replying anyway


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

I only used a home boarder/ dog walker in Glasgow twice. We left our dog with her for about 4-5 days both times and he was happy when we got back.


----------



## treaclethebullterrier (Feb 6, 2015)

Maybe worth having a look on MyDogBuddy? Like Air B&B for doggies


----------

